# Babysitting charge?



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

What should/do teens charge for babysitting these days? I used to charge
$2.50/hr. Something tells me that its not the same anymore.









What do your babysitting teens charge? What do you pay teen babysitters?


----------



## Eliseatthebeach (Sep 20, 2007)

I think it really depends on a number of things.

How many children will the sitter be watching?
What, if any, chores are involved like cooking or bathing.
How long will the sitter be there?
Will the children even be awake?
Do you have to pick up/drop off the sitter?

For the easier jobs, like when the kids are already asleep (or going to bed soon) I tend to pay less. But, honestly, if I find a good sitter that I would use again I will pay well, at least $10/hr because I want her to say "yes" to us again!


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

I don't have a set amount I charge - I leave it up to the parents. However, if they ask me to set a charge then my rate is $8 per hour plus $2 for each additional kid. For infants the parents usually offer up more. For reference, I'm 20.


----------



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

I think it depends where you live. We live in a more rural area, and the going rate here seems to be around $5/hr for one, and then add a buck or so for each child after that. If you were to look at a more metro area, you'd probably see the rate go up several $$$ an hour.


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

Good to know.

My dd, (15) is starting to babysit. And she doesnt have any idea what to charge. I dont know what to tell her either. The people she's babysitting for (friends of mine) have never had a teen babysitter before either, usually only the grandma's.

I'm having my dd ask her babysitting friends as well.

Keep your replies coming!


----------



## amyjeans (Jul 27, 2004)

I pay $4.00 per kid, or $12.00 an hour. I haven't had any complaints about it.
Plus I give an additional $10.00 on top of everything each time they sit- for gas.
We're in CT- if that makes a difference.


----------



## MamaLisa1 (Mar 9, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *amyjeans* 
I pay $4.00 per kid, or $12.00 an hour. I haven't had any complaints about it.
Plus I give an additional $10.00 on top of everything each time they sit- for gas.
We're in CT- if that makes a difference.

So, in comparison...rural Raleigh, NC...the going rate for three kids would be around $8/hr for three kids. In Raleigh itself, it might be more like $10, depending on the neighborhood! I've heard of moms paying as much as $6/hr per child. I could never go anywhere if I paid that much! When my daughter watches her brother and sister, I pay her $5/hr.


----------



## LionTigerBear (Jan 13, 2006)

We're in NH and I plan to pay $9/hour for a teen to watch a 1.5yo and a 3.5yo.


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

What I said above is more my rate for people I don't know. For friends or whatever? Usually free, or next time we're hanging out they'll pay for the meal, or whatever. With a mom I babysat for in high school I knew she couldn't afford to pay a sitter everyday afterschool, and the school care program didn't work for her either. Her son was the same age as my little sister, and I was already picking up both my younger siblings, so I told her not to worry about paying me.

I also gave parents "2 free hours of babysitting coupons!" for christmas/whatever.


----------



## Blueena (Apr 3, 2007)

I pay $12.00 an hour and have two kids


----------



## pigpokey (Feb 23, 2006)

I will pay a younger teen around $4-5 as a mother's helper -- not completely independent and not meals/bathtime, that kind of thing. Goes up from there gradually with age/experience to about $10 / for 16-18 yo pre-university. University or other adult about $12/hour. If they can speak Spanish fluently I am willing to pay $15.

I round up when I don't have change so sometimes they get lucky.

I also think that if I am offering regular summer employment on a set schedule I can pay a little less than if I am calling up for occasional coverage. So I might pay a good 14-15 year old $8/hour on a Friday night, but if I am offering her 10 hours a week in the summer I'll pay $60/week.


----------



## MAMom (Mar 24, 2005)

I pay our college-aged sitters $15/hour for 2 kids (2 & 4.5). We're in the Boston area. I'd pay up to $18/hr for the right sitter.

Babysitting rates seem kind of backwards to me compared to what the going rates are for other services. I certainly can't get a housecleaner for $15/hr.

I'm not saying I enjoy paying that much money, but I do feel like you get what you pay for in many instances. Babysitting is hard work, especially for younger kids (and so is housecleaning of course









=================
Mama to DS 5/03 & DD 2/06 (HBAC!)





























: ICAN "You never know when you're making a memory." ~ Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## ziggy (Feb 8, 2007)

With babysitting the money is nice, but I'd never do it if I didn't love kids. That's why I often volunteer to watch kids for free. there's a woman who lives nearby, has a 9 month old son who I babysit for sometimes. She's a single mom, and I know she's stressy. Sometimes I'll stop by and ask if I can steal her son for a couple hours. It's not that she really needs a babysitter then, but I know she appreciates being able to get things done quickly. I would never ask or expect or want to be paid for that.

To me, it's not at all like house cleaning. Nobody cleans houses because they truly love it.


----------



## aliinnc (Jan 10, 2008)

It totally varies regionally. We lived on the coast in NC and paid $3/hour. Moved to Raleigh where it started around $8/hr.

And we stopped going out without the kids...

Ask your friends. Some of my babysitters wouldn't give an hourly rate. They just said pay me what you want.

Ali


----------



## Shenjall (Sep 14, 2002)

None of my friends use teen babysitters - they all use family. Of course, they're all sick of the strings that sometimes comes with family babysitting so now they all want my dd to babysit!







\

We've worked out $3 per kid per hour for basic play with the kids babysitting. Anything after a certain time (like really late) the price goes up as well as anything extra, like bathtime; dinner and putting kids to bed. However, how much the price goes up, we have no idea yet.







She babysat the other nite while the parents were working in the garage. So, gone, but not really gone. Good for all parties involved.







My dd just LOVES the kids! I'm sure it helps too.

Its interesting to see the charges in different places.


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

college kids want 12/hour around here. teens are making between 7 and 10 depending on number of kids and whether they drive. My 12 year old is a mothers helper and makes 3, but she always get a bit more in tips.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Ask around in your neighborhood. Ask teens what they charge and ask other parents what they pay. It is so variable depending where you live.

But I'd say definitely charge more than $2.50 an hour. Whenever we have a babysitter, DH thinks I pay her too much and points out how he only made $1 an hour. Then I have to point out that the last time he babysat was over 30 years ago...


----------



## mtiger (Sep 10, 2006)

We're in Central NJ, and my daughter was given $40 for 2 1/2 hours watching a 2yo and a lab puppy.


----------



## Evan&Anna's_Mom (Jun 12, 2003)

As a parent -- I would say she needs to know what her rate is going to be going in and practice saying it without embarrassment. Nothing drives me bats more than a sitter who says "I don't know" when I ask, "What is your rate?" "If you can't do a bit of homework before hand and answer a question, do I really want you watching my kids?" is sort of what goes through my head at that point. So good for you for helping her do her research first.

It does vary a lot by location. In my suburban So CA area, I pay $10 for a highschool sitter who doesn't drive (or at least doesn't drive my children) and $12-15 for a college + sitter who drives. My regular nanny is $12/hr and I realized after I snagged her that this is a bargain rate around here. Agencies charge as much as $22 per hour, but only 1/2 of that actually goes to the sitter.

For reference, I have two school aged (well preschool and school aged) kids. Generally sitters get more for babies and toddlers here. I reimburse all milage at the IRS rate, pay for any expenses incurred while they are with my kids (e.g. pizza, snacks out, zoo admission), and always round up when it comes time to writing the check.


----------



## AuntNi (Feb 26, 2003)

I live in St. Louis and have a 5.5-yo DD. I pay driving teens $7/hour plus $5 for gas, then round up. I also buy dinner for the sitter and DD.

Mostly, DH and I just stay home.


----------

